# sundown monday



## Greg (Dec 25, 2010)

Calling for 7"+ now. Powder moguls. I'll be there for firstish chair which is 8 am on Monday. Who's down?


----------



## planb420 (Dec 25, 2010)

They are opening for 8am instead of 9?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2010)

skiing somewhere on Monday... pow bumps @ sundown could be a good call. epic sickness!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 25, 2010)

i will be there


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Sooo There!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 25, 2010)

I should be able to make it, especially if we get the snow!



planb420 said:


> They are opening for 8am instead of 9?



Yes, it's a holiday week.  8am-10pm all week, except for Friday when they'll be open until midnight for the new years eve festivities.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 25, 2010)

YES!!!!!!! Thats AWESOME NEWS 8AM here I come!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Calling for 7"+ now. Powder moguls. I'll be there for firstish chair which is 8 am on Monday. Who's down?



Could be 15 inches by monday morning  

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Could be 15 inches by monday morning
> 
> steveo



Area 51 if that's the case....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes...Roswell might be a possibility...bring the rockers

steveo


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 25, 2010)

sundeck might also be good since there is allready some blow-in from snowmaking


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 25, 2010)

First chair sounds good to me.  I am most likely in.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> First chair sounds good to me.  I am most likely in.



You dont want to miss this epic event

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

FBN!!!!!  Dont forget to stock up on milk and bread, and wax those pow boards!!  See ya on the hill

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2010)

Calling for 1-2'.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha Ha Channel 8 says "If you need to go out please do it now, Weather is going downhill from here"  10-20 iinches

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Locked and loaded, I am in! 

Here is a good dilema to have.  I have my Watea 84s which will be great for just about any condition tomorrow.  But my Gotamas (powder boards) still have the summer wax on them.  I was caught unprepared.  I have no ski tuning tools.  Can I do a home scraping with some alternative tool or will I F up the wax job if I DIY?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Locked and loaded, I am in!
> 
> Here is a good dilema to have.  I have my Watea 84s which will be great for just about any condition tomorrow.  But my Gotamas (powder boards) still have the summer wax on them.  I was caught unprepared.  I have no ski tuning tools.  Can I do a home scraping with some alternative tool or will I F up the wax job if I DIY?



can't you use a case from a cassette tape in your car? that always worked on my windows.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> can't you use a case from a cassette tape in your car? that always worked on my windows.



Cassette tape?  :lol:  I don't even think I have a CD case in my car.  ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2010)

i love my wife BUT.... i told her i'd be leaving early to going to Sundown tomorrow AM.  she gave me a crazy look and said something like "you are aware there is a blizzard? why don't you stay home and just go skiing on Tuesday?"  

:blink:  - just when i think she understands me she goes and says something insane like this.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2010)

won't be there this morning... hopefully after lunch.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 27, 2010)

ill be there around noon


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I'm the first patron here. Skiers left of gunny looks epicly wind-loaded. First tracks are mine!  Still dumping. Roads weren't bad at all. Normally 25 minutes......took me 45. Gonna be a truly epic day. Get here!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> won't be there this morning... hopefully after lunch.



Probably safer driving now than later when all the idiots come out. Just you and the plow guys now...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 27, 2010)

Got up at 5:30-- back was quite sore-- back to bed.  Tweaked it on my last run (wasn't supposed to be my last... but ended up that way).  Feels a little better after snowblowing-- maybe that loosened it up????? Odd, yes.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2010)

Onsite. Sun is out. Glorious day.


----------

